# Combining Multiple Wyndham Contracts



## muskitties (Sep 20, 2008)

I currently own a 154,000 point contract and I'm looking at purchasing another.  I've recently seen one contract on ebay for 231,000 points that actually consists of two smaller contracts at the same resort with different use dates.  Is there any downside to bidding on such a contract?  Other than keeping track of the different use dates, does it really matter as long as the "price is right" on the contract?

Finally, will Wyndham automatically combine multiple contracts into one account with all my available points?  Does Wyndham charge extra for this service?


----------



## lprstn (Sep 20, 2008)

Having multiple contracts is no problem at all.  There is a small fee for points packages under a certain amount (not sure what it is) but the only thing that you can't do with multiple contracts with different use dates is combine for APR during the period of time between one starting and the other ending, but that shouldn't be a problem since your contracts overlap


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 21, 2008)

Wyndham charge 100 per contract when transfer ownership.  Otherwise, it is automatically put into one account, and automatically used based on which one expired first.  If you need ARP, sometimes, you8 do need to track them, or told VC in advance which points to use.  Otherwise, it is pretty seemless.

Jya-Ning


----------



## doublebubbls (Sep 22, 2008)

If you call Wyndham after the contract has been transfered to you, they will switch use dates, one time free of charge for you. That way you can have all the same end of use dates the same, if you wanted


----------



## roset (Sep 22, 2008)

*Better to have one big contract or 2 smaller*

So, does this mean that if you don't own enough points at a particular resort to book in the 13 month window for the unit you want, you can't use points from another resort to book it? or can you take 100K points from a resort you own to book in the 13 month window, but add another 100K from another resort to get a 2 BR instead of a 1BR.

If you want to make sure you always get a particular unit at a particular time at a particular resort by booking within the 13 month window (I know nothing is guaranteed), do you really need to own all the points you need to make this reservation from this resort.

Am I making sense?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 23, 2008)

roset said:


> So, does this mean that if you don't own enough points at a particular resort to book in the 13 month window for the unit you want, you can't use points from another resort to book it?
> If you want to make sure you always get a particular unit at a particular time at a particular resort by booking within the 13 month window (I know *nothing is guaranteed*), do you really need to own all the points you need to make this reservation from this resort.
> 
> Am I making sense?



All are yes.

Jya-Ning


----------



## acesneights (Sep 23, 2008)

DON'T change use years!  You lose 3 to 9 months worth of points.

See previous posts.

Stan


----------



## roset (Sep 25, 2008)

DON'T change use years! You lose 3 to 9 months worth of points

What do you mean?  Are you saying to now borrow from other years?


----------



## jgtragesser (Sep 25, 2008)

*Why buy additional points???...*

Why buy additional points???... you can rent points from Wyndham or from other owners and have the points transferred into your Wyndham account... you use the points exactly as you use your owned points except for the ARP (ie. 10-13 month reservation) privilege...

You don't tie up financial assets with the initial purchase... you don't commit to on-going annual maintenance fees... you don't complicate your estate with real estate transfer transactions... Joe Tragesser... jgtrageser@yahoo.com ...


----------



## acesneights (Sep 25, 2008)

roset said:


> DON'T change use years! You lose 3 to 9 months worth of points
> 
> What do you mean?  Are you saying to now borrow from other years?



If change from April to January use year, you pay 21 months of MF for 12 months worth of points. Of course WYN will love to take your money for nothing!

Stan


----------

